# Prayers Please for my CT tomorrow



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all-- I haven't been on very much for a couple of weeks since I've not been feeling well. Long story short, I had to go to the ER for diverticulitis two weeks ago. They did a CT scan, which showed the bottom portion of my lungs in addition to the intestinal tract. They saw a nodule on my lung, so told me I needed a CT scan of my whole chest. The test is tomorrow at 3:00 p.m. I try not to be worried, but I am! I worry mostly because, while I never smoked, my parents were very heavy smokers my entire childhood. I'd sure appreciate everyone's good thoughts and prayers. This is nerve-wracking!

Thanks everyone. I'll let you all know the results as soon as I get them.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Jackie, no wonder you haven't been on.:grouphug: Please try not to worry. I'm praying that your CT will go well and that it will not be anything serious. Diverticulitis is enough to deal with - my SIL had a really bad bout of it where she had to be rushed to the ER. I guess it's a good thing that the CAT scan showed more. My brother had a full body scan done a few years ago. Well he's not that tall...about 5'9" and the scan ended up covering part of his throat. They then saw a growth on his thyroid. He had been totally asymptomatic so never would have known. He had it removed and part of his thyroid and he's doing just fine. Think positive and let us know how it goes. We're here for you. :smootch:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Jackie, a nodule is very small and usually scar tissue. They have to follow up with a scan and may require a second follow up scan in 4 months (depending on your results) to see if there is any growth. If it's stable with no growth they usually consider it to be a benign event. I will keep you in my prayers and hope you have good result tomorrow. Think positive...it really works.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Jackie, Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Oh Jackie....I know how you are feeling about now. I am so sorry, but try to stay positive. When will the results be back? I'll be praying for you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know when I should get the results-- I'll ask tomorrow when I get the CT done. 

The diverticulitis was a very nasty bout. I couldn't even straighten up and was in horrible pain. I had it before and got peritonitis, so I was smart enough to go this time before it got that bad, but I was in bed for nearly a week this time, and haven't been able to eat anything solid til this week. It's been miserable and I missed my SM friends!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way Jackie. :grouphug::grouphug:rayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

Prayers and positive thoughts for you. I hope everything goes smoothly for you tomorrow.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am new to SM and want to say hello.....stay positive.....Prayers going out to you for tomorrow. Love the pics of your little furbabies.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Jackie, so sorry to hear you had such a horrible bout with diverticulitis. It sounds very painful. Hugs and prayers for you as you have your CT scan. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Good grief!! Are you coming to LRRMC?? I will look for you if so. Let m\e know if you need any help with anything, including the pups!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Pam, I'm going to Kaiser in Woodland Hills. I can't wait for this to be over!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Jackie, I'll be keeping you in my prayers. I can't even begin to imagine the range of emotions you're feeling. Thinking of you and hoping for good results and strength for you through all of this... ::hug::


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Jackie....I have had a nodule on my lung since 1976 and it is still there and has not changed to this day. Don't worry, let the doctors do their thing. If you have ever lived near water and lots of pine trees, that can cause it or hair spray. They told me hair dresser had this a lot. I was not a hair dresser but I sure used lots of hair spray at that time. There is probably other test they will do but don't stress out because it won't help your other problem. Good luck and keep us informed! Hugs to you!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

All the prayers coming your way.

Huge hugs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Praying ♥


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - thinking of you today and hoping all will be well.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Jackie, 

Keeping you in my prayers today! I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. 

Hugs,


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

socalyte said:


> Pam, I'm going to Kaiser in Woodland Hills. I can't wait for this to be over!


 I will ask my daughter to check on you if she can. She is at KWH today. Hugs to you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Jackie, I'm just seeing this. You're in my prayers today and I hope you get good, clean results very soon. I know the waiting is so hard. Also, I'm so sorry you've had diverticulitis. My husband had it last year and it was awful. Thinking of you and sending you a soft, gently hug.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

rayer:rayer: Try not to worry, many times nodules turn out to be nothing.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- Sending lots of prayers and positive energy your way.

Like you, I've never smoked, but both of my parents were heavy smokers, all the men that I dated and my DH. All had to quit late in life due to health issues and I still worry about my own lungs due to the second hand smoke exposure.

Hopefully you will have the results from the scan soon as the waiting is very stressful. Praying that it's nothing to worry about.

Hugs {}


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Jacki,

I sent you a PM, but just to let you know I'll be thinking of you at 3:30pm and sending you good thoughts:heart:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thinking of you today Jackie!


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Been sending up prayers all day. Hope everything went okay.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back, Jackie.:wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Just checking to see how things went for you today.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Jackie, Just checking in to see how your test went. I know you probably don't have the results yet but wanted to let you know that I am praying for a good result.
Hugs,
Lynda


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jackie, sending you love and prayers.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi all, sorry I was MIA afterwards but my stomach was in such knots and I was so stressed afterward that I just crashed. I haven't been sleeping well at all so it just caught up with me I guess. But, it's over now and the waiting begins. I should get the results back in four business days (ack!) They said possibly before, but I'm not going to expect it until Monday so I don't make it harder on myself. 

Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers-- honestly they mean the world to me. I will let y'all know as soon as can get on the computer when I hear what the results are.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad that part is over for you, will keep the prayers going for you.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm glad it's over with, but sorry you have to wait so long! I really do think you'll be fine. You're in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hate the waiting part...call me if you need a distraction!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea Jackie, call me too!!!!!
You are definitely in my thoughts/prayers. Waiting is the most difficult part of these procedures as the mind considers all the "might bes." Can you go to a dog show or something?
I hope you feel better really, really soon. Big hug.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you so much for all the kind words, positive thoughts and prayers. I truly treasure all of the support you've given me. 

Since I've been sick for a few weeks now with the diverticulitis and am still not 100%, I'm just trying to catch up with some of the things I've had to delay. Unfortunately a huge project I'd started before I got sick was clearing out my closets. I recently retired and don't need all the business attire I've accumulated. I'm embarrassed to say I have three closets to myself (and one of those is a walk-in) :blush:. I have clothes sorted and put in piles for laundry, ironing, for organizing according to color and type of garment, hanging up and giving to charity. I started by sorting most of them in my bedroom, so I have huge piles just sitting there! I'm just doing a little bit at a time at the moment, then take rests in between, but it does keep me somewhat occupied. 

I'm trying not to let myself think too much because it stresses me out, which makes my GI issue worse! 

Thanks again, and I promise to let you all know what the results are when I get them. I'm really hoping it is sooner than Monday, as the technician said it was possible but wouldn't promise.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jackie - I'm so glad the procedure is over. Now the waiting game. Any chance you can go somewhere to get a massage this weekend? It will help relax you body and mind. If not, just take some "me" time and indulge yourself. De-stressing can do a lot. I'm sure things will be okay. You have a lot of prayers being said.
Gosh - you call cleaning out the closets a distraction? :w00t: I call it torture and would do anything in the world BUT clean them out. :thumbsup: I remember my cleaning lady coming in one day saying, "We're doing your closet" :new_shocked: :behindsofa: She took every single thing out and threw them on the bed. Like a kid I had to go through every one and make a pile for donating, and then she had me color code putting them away and use certain hangers. I swear I would never have known how to do such a good job myself and to this day I've kept it that way:thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

*Results!*

Whohoo got my results back! Benign! Such a beautiful word :yahoo: 

Here is what it said: A 5 mm planar opacity again identified in the anterolateral left lower base. This is most likely benign and represents an intrathoracic lymph node versus a plaque of fibrosis.

Thank you all so very much again for all the support. :wub: Now time to celebrate!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Excellent news!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG -- talk about getting news fast. :chili::chili: And such great news. So happy for you. I have no idea whatsoever what that mumbo jumbo means that they wrote but benign is WONDERFUL. :aktion033::aktion033: Now you can enjoy the weekend And clean those closets. :w00t:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Join the club!!!!

Excellent News!!! So happy for you! Doctors can scare you to death. Have a wonderful weekend......as Pat says, "Life is Good!!!!":chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

socalyte said:


> Thank you so much for all the kind words, positive thoughts and prayers. I truly treasure all of the support you've given me.
> 
> Since I've been sick for a few weeks now with the diverticulitis and am still not 100%, I'm just trying to catch up with some of the things I've had to delay. Unfortunately a huge project I'd started before I got sick was clearing out my closets. I recently retired and don't need all the business attire I've accumulated. I'm embarrassed to say I have three closets to myself (and one of those is a walk-in) :blush:. I have clothes sorted and put in piles for laundry, ironing, for organizing according to color and type of garment, hanging up and giving to charity. I started by sorting most of them in my bedroom, so I have huge piles just sitting there! I'm just doing a little bit at a time at the moment, then take rests in between, but it does keep me somewhat occupied.
> 
> ...


 
Hugs Jackie, glad that part is over. And if you get one of those moments, or need a break from cleaning the closests ( my least favorite thing to do) you just pop on here, and I bet one of our babies, did something to make you giggle and know there is a whole lot of love here.

Much love,
Christine


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank God! That is WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!! Now you get to enjoy Easter weekend and not worry about waiting for news on Monday! I'm so happy for you Jackie!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Yahoo!!! I am so happy for you. You should still take Sue's advice and go get a relaxing massage-only to celebrate instead of de-stress!

(wish I lived near you-I'd help you go thru your closet-I love doing stuff like that-but I am a little daft...)


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh yeah!!!!!! So happy for your good news. It seems like there's been so much sad news lately on SM, it's refreshing when someone gets GOOD news!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Jackie, that is wonderful news. I am so happy for you.:chili::chili::chili:
Now, have a Happy Easter.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yay, Jackie!!! What a relief :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: artytime:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great news! YAY!!!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

socalyte said:


> Whohoo got my results back! Benign! Such a beautiful word :yahoo:
> 
> Here is what it said: A 5 mm planar opacity again identified in the anterolateral left lower base. This is most likely benign and represents an intrathoracic lymph node versus a plaque of fibrosis.
> 
> Thank you all so very much again for all the support. :wub: Now time to celebrate!


What a huuuuuuuuge sigh of relief!!!!!! Yay! Now please relax and heal.... U deserve it . Yay!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh that is fabulous news...soooooo happy for you!!!!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I want to again thank you all for the tremendous support you've been while I have been sick and awaiting my CT results. The diverticulitis is still flaring, some days worse than others, and I'm just really tired and not getting anything much at all done. I didn't even do my usual huge Easter dinner-- I kept it very simple and low-key. This is the first year since having children that I haven't made Easter baskets for everyone and done a ton of baking, but I just haven't had the energy. I haven't even gone anywhere on my own for weeks now, but I expect to slowly continue to improve; and-- I'm so very grateful for my good news and for everyone's support! I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter weekend


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread but I am happy that everthing turned out well!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jackie -- I'm so happy that the test showed benign. Yes -- it a wonderful word.

So sorry that you're still not feeling up to par and I'm sending prayers that you're better soon.

Also, I didn't realize that you had retired. Good for you. So you can take your time on your project(s) until you feel up to it. In the meantime, just cuddle your 3 little white fluffs and try to rest.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So very glad that the news was good! I had a breast biopsy once, and thought. I 'd lose my mind! It was also benign! The sweetest words!


----------

